# South African Giant Leopard Tortoises



## wildponey21 (Feb 12, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone on this site has a South African Giant Leopard Tortoises Geochelone Pardalis pardalis. I am thinking of gettting one. I have the space and land for one but wanted here from some frist hand what they like.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 12, 2011)

I have three of them I think they are great one of them comes out of his hide when my wife calls him they are still young but they all have different personalities


----------



## wildponey21 (Feb 12, 2011)

So they like people ok. Now if you don't mind may i ask were you got yours from.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 12, 2011)

I have one. She is really curious and busy. She has a lot of personality!! We orig. thought she was 3 years old but our vet said she was probably between 5-7 years old based on her size. She is 10 pounds and the size of a dinner plate. Good luck.


----------



## yagyujubei (Feb 12, 2011)

There are quite a few owners here.Also a South African Leopard thread with pictures. I love mine. Very bold and personable. Here are some for sale: http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=820773


----------



## coreyc (Feb 12, 2011)

wildponey21 said:


> So they like people ok. Now if you don't mind may i ask were you got yours from.



Two of mine came from Tom a member here one from Ben Siegel he is on King snake


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 12, 2011)

I have two of them. I've had them about three months now, and I have to say, they are just like having sulcata babies. They eat everything in sight and grow fast!


----------



## Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are a couple of big threads on them.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-2010-South-African-Leopard-Thread#axzz1DlQlRMRF
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-The-End-Of-Pyramiding-II-The-Leopards#axzz1DlQlRMRF


I absolutely love them. I think they are one of the best all around tortoises there is. Great personality. Super hardy. Fairly big size (I like big torts). Cold tolerant. Gorgeous appearance. They aren't destructive like sulcatas. They don't dig. They eat anything (I mean they aren't picky). They are pretty easy to contain (Not good climbers). I find them to share the best attributes of sulcatas and leopards, but without the "not so good traits" of either species.

The source that I get mine from won't have any until August, so I'll have more then. Be careful where you get them. There are only two people in the entire country, that I know of, producing REAL genuine verifiable Gpp. Each of these two don't sell them directly to the public. I have heard some stories of people claiming to produce them, but they are either a mix of the two subspecies (very dishonest and fraudulent) or they are doing what I do and selling someone else's product.


----------



## cdmay (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic animals in every way. Impressive looking, intelligent and responsive to their keepers.
Tom is right too in that they are fairly cold hardy and robust tortoises.


----------



## DeanS (Feb 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> Here are a couple of big threads on them.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-2010-South-African-Leopard-Thread#axzz1DlQlRMRF
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-The-End-Of-Pyramiding-II-The-Leopards#axzz1DlQlRMRF
> 
> ...



Hey Tom...how about some updated photos


----------



## Laura (Feb 12, 2011)

TOm the more you talk about them, the more you are talking me INTO THEM!


----------



## wildponey21 (Feb 13, 2011)

well when i get one i will get one from Tom a member here one from Ben Siegel. I have seen them from him on king snake and he is member here. also other owners have gotten Gpp from. him i will not be geting one till it get warmer do to shiping. I know they can ship them but i feel bad when it is this cold.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 13, 2011)

wildponey21 said:


> well when i get one i will get one from Tom a member here one from Ben Siegel. I have seen them from him on king snake and he is member here. also other owners have gotten Gpp from. him i will not be geting one till it get warmer do to shiping. I know they can ship them but i feel bad when it is this cold.



So who are you getting one from I'm confused Tom,Ben or one from each? They are both great to deal with


----------

